# so I've decided to go small



## DaveHawk (Apr 25, 2016)

The Black African wood is a load talker and can handle small. So I downsized the strikers and boy are they even more rich sounding.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2016)

Go small, make more! Really like that Black African wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't let @Tclem see those. He will think they are hair sticks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 26, 2016)

Of the 3 strikers, the one on the right is the one I use personally , a customer came in and saw my pot calls and bought one and liked that striker. So not to spoil the deal ....I Sold It.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice...I just made a ABW striker for a buddy of mine on MO, it's now his favorite as well....

Nicely done. I like the tip profile of em too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 26, 2016)

I've made a lot of strikers and by far the ABW is the most versatile and strongest sound.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 27, 2016)

I've been tryi g to turn a pot call or 3 ,or striker's everyday before I leave the shop in the afternoon. Only was about to get one done today. I made up a new chuck for holding pieces smaller then 1/2 " for the business end of these strikers.
These are just about 7"s overall. Very strong with the sound.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## bigdoc (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful strickers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful! Mine are way more pedestrian but then I've only made a dozen calls or so to this point. I'll have to try some funky ones next.


----------



## DaveHawk (May 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Beautiful! Mine are way more pedestrian but then I've only made a dozen calls or so to this point. I'll have to try some funky ones next.


Whats nice about a funky striker in your bag, you just need to feel it to know what your holding.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

